# Need App for Excel, Word, etc.of the Day (US Store)



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I need an app to be able to view EXCEL, WORD, PDFs, and jpegs.  I see Polaris Office is $.99.  It says that it is made for the Kindle.  Is that a good / best option?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ I split out your post from the FAotD thread so it wouldn't de-rail it.

The best "office equivalent" app I've found is OfficeSuitePro. I think a version comes on the HDX, but you have to pay for the Pro version that adds PDF support. It was actually the FAotD on Christmas, I think. Right now it's $4.99 which is a discount off the 'regular' price of $12.99



I don't know anything about Polaris. The other one currently available is Documents to Go but I don't like it as well as Officesuite.

No clue about jpegs.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Piz, I've used Polaris on my Android devices, and it was OK, but it could not open any password protected documents.
I have used both OfficeSuitePro and DocumentsToGo , for which there is a free version and a Pro version currently at $9.95 (which has been available for free in the past).

I lean towards DocumentsToGo because it is more full-featured and will open password protected documents. It also handles PDFs well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> I need an app to be able to view EXCEL, WORD, PDFs, and jpegs. I see Polaris Office is $.99. It says that it is made for the Kindle. Is that a good / best option?


PIZ--

you have an HDX, right? The HDX comes with OfficeSuite Viewer installed, if you only need to view Office documents. It works well. If you want to edit docs, you'll need something else. Polaris office worked okay in my tests to edit with Word and Excel docs--didn't try it with anything else, but at $0.99 it's low risk. But if all you want to do is view, you don't need anything else.

(I haven't tried anything password protected--I don't have any protected documents and have never used them at Work or anywhere else, for that matter. If you do, you'll want to test.)

Betsy


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes, I have the HDX.  I didn't even realize it was already installed.  I guess that is how I was able to view that jpeg earlier.  So, do I need to open it to view the documents, or does it automatically open Office documents because I have the OfficeSuite installed?

Also, I signed up for the KB Blog email blast so I get this info on time.  I even ordered my first book because of it.... New Year Island...... for $.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for signing up for the blog!

Yes, I think it's built into the firmware--I can't find it as an installed app, but if you tap on an Office document, it will open in OfficeSuite viewer.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a screenshot of what you see when you try to open an Office doc on a Fire HDX for the first time. I did this by tapping on a document. Office Suite viewer isn't visibly installed on the Fire.

Betsy

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome!  I don't know if it is because this is my first tablet, but I am SO IMPRESSED with this Kindle Fire HDX.  It seems there was so much thought put into it.  The settings, apps, games, everything is so easy to do....it just takes some time to get it set-up.


Too bad there isn't an app for the kboards.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> Awesome! I don't know if it is because this is my first tablet, but I am SO IMPRESSED with this Kindle Fire HDX. It seems there was so much thought put into it. The settings, apps, games, everything is so easy to do....it just takes some time to get it set-up.
> 
> Too bad there isn't an app for the kboards.com


Well, . . . There kind of is. It's called Tapatalk and you can use it to read kboards and other forums.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, . . . There kind of is. It's called Tapatalk and you can use it to read kboards and other forums.


+1


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok so I added the app and I am replying to this message through it.  But how do I see the forum and pick the forum I want to get into?  I only see the messages I participated in.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At the top, does it say "Timeline?"

Tap on that (or if it says something else, you want to tap on the little Tapatalk icon that has the notepaper with the quote mark and red pushpin in it).

You should see the kboards icon and below that "join" "Timeline" or "Browse."

Tap on Browse.

In the page that follows, you'll most likely want to tap on "KBoards Community Center."

You'll see the majority of the other forums then.  

Let's Talk Kindle
Fire Talk
Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting
Kindle Acessories
The Book Corner
etc.

You can tap on the icon/KBoards Community Center to go back and explore some of the other divisions of the forum.

Betsy


----------

